# Climate in Japan



## japanfan

All the land of Japan is near the sea, since Japan is surrounded by water. That must affect the climate. Does it? What's the climate like in Japan?


----------



## april

At the moment, here in Tokyo, it is extremely muggy and hot. Life without air conditioning would be unbearable. 

For the answer to how water affects climate, you should pick up a book on climatology. Any general website about Japan will give you a description of Japan's climate.


----------

